# How often do you squat?



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2013)

Some of you maniacs hit that like multiple times each week. I personally deadlift 1x per week and squat 1x per week. This frequency seems to give my knees and joints adequate time to recover. 

I've been tempted to add another squat day into the mix but thus far have enjoyed my leg day pain only once per week and am making good gains doing so.

So how often do you squat? (if you do not squat simply respond with "Bieber")


----------



## losieloos (Jan 20, 2013)

Once a week, I like to switch it up to front squats once in a while.


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

The sled and hack are now the mainstays of my training, but I squat just so POB can't talk too much much about me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2013)

It varies for me.  If I'm running Sheiko I squat 2x per week.  If I'm just doing my speed work and ME days then once per week.  I've tried squatting 3 times per week but my hips turned to rubble after 3 weeks.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 20, 2013)

I squat once a week.... like PFM I don't want all the "PowerLifters" talking all that 'pretty boy' trash about me.... that being said, my best quad work comes from hacks and leg presses so there you big, hairy, ugly, apes.

You guys have managed to make us self-conscience .... wtf....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 20, 2013)

Once a week. 

Along with hacks and presses. I might add a light squat day and see what happens


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It varies for me.  If I'm running Sheiko I squat 2x per week.  If I'm just doing my speed work and ME days then once per week.  I've tried squatting 3 times per week but my hips turned to rubble after 3 weeks.



Once a week for me now. 

When I was oly lifting, it was squats and deads 3 days a week. The other three were the olifts themselves. I feel you on the hips, mine went to absolute shit in about a month. They still have not forgiven me and I am two years past that phase.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 20, 2013)

I picked bieber for you didn't have every day there.  Squating puts hair on your sac. Haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> Once a week for me now.
> 
> When I was oly lifting, it was squats and deads 3 days a week. The other three were the olifts themselves. I feel you on the hips, mine went to absolute shit in about a month. They still have not forgiven me and I am two years past that phase.




Oly lifts sure as hell take their toll. How are your shoulders?


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oly lifts sure as hell take their toll. How are your shoulders?



I only messed with them for two years, but my shoulders are awesome. All the snatch work bestowed upon me very well developed rear delts. My delts are light years ahead of the rest of my body.


----------



## Jada (Jan 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I squat once a week.... like PFM I don't want all the "PowerLifters" talking all that 'pretty boy' trash about me.... that being said, my best quad work comes from hacks and leg presses so there you big, hairy, ugly, apes.
> 
> You guys have managed to make us self-conscience .... wtf....
> 
> ...



Pretty much same thing for me . I squat once every other week.


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2013)

These old knees will only allow 1x/week if I'm lucky.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2013)

Atleast once a week


----------



## Popeye (Jan 20, 2013)

Im a one a weeker


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2013)

Sp some of you only take a piss once a week?


----------



## amore169 (Jan 20, 2013)

I do legs twice a week but i only squat once a week. I work quads and hammies on different days. On deadlifts i do stiff deadlifts one week when working hams and the following week i do regular deads with back but never together in the same week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2013)

Once a week for me, but as most of you guys can see i am still learning.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 20, 2013)

I am trying to get my squat and bench up as of late. So I have gone to 5x5 bp and squat 2 to 3 times a week same weight heavy I will go up 10% in weight every 3 weeks if this program works for me


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 20, 2013)

Usually just once per week. But occasionally I'll do em twice a week.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 20, 2013)

For years when I was building my wheels I did squat twice a week every week - Monday and Thursday.

There is no doubt that 2X a week in the squat rack is one of the biggest training factors that contributed to the caliber of leg development that I posse. When I was on stage for the last time, there was only a little more than 1 inch difference between the size of my waist and the size of my legs.

For the last 8 years, though, I have cut back to once a week squatting.


----------



## SAD (Jan 20, 2013)

Twice.  Back squat on Monday, front squat on Friday.  I also consider any day that I shit more than 3 times a squat day as well.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 20, 2013)

I have only done it once a week. But really want to focus on building them so I will be doing it twice a week for a good while.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

5 sets of squats. Two sets at 135 to warm up. Then 3 sets going up heavier.

Then do 3 sets of front squats.

Then do burnouts on leg press (pyramid).

Then leg extensions.

Then leg curls.

Then do 2-3 diff. exercises on calves.

Then go rent a wheel chair for the week.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2013)

Once a week here for just Squats.  I never do the same squat routine either.  I like to mix it up with Front, Zelcher, box squat.  I work my hamstrings on a different day as well.


----------

